# Tahiti vs. Tahiti Villages in Vegs?



## spookykennedy (Mar 29, 2007)

I see these listed separately in the II directory, so has anyone stayed at either of these? If so, which is better? We may try to exchange in this summer (yes, we know it's hot, but we meet our friends from Arizona in Vegas each summer b/c it's halfway). TIA!


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 29, 2007)

They are different resorts with different addresses owned by the same developer (Consolidated). 

Tahiti Village is the newest and is still under construction. Tahiti's construction is completed. I think Tahiti was an apartment conversion.Tahiti Village is being built from the ground up.

Tahiti Village has a LV Blv address and they'll try to tell you it's on the "strip." Reality is that it's across the street from the LV Outlet Mall, south of the airport just off the flight path and at least 2 miles south of Mandalay Bay. Tahiti is in more of a residential neighborhood not to far from the Orleans casino.

In addition to building construction there is presently some major road work going on in front of Tahiti Village. I'm not certain how long that road construction is going to go on.

Eventually,Tahiti Village is supposed to have more of a resort atmosphere with more amenities than Tahiti, including a lazy river pool. I'm not certain where they stand on the completion of those amenities.

That's about all I can think to say about the comparison of the two resorts from an outside perspective of someone who has toured but not spent a night at either resort.


----------



## MaryBeth09 (Apr 11, 2007)

*tahiti village*

My family just returned from a week at Tahiti Village 4/4-4/11.  Husband, myself, boys 21 & 17, daughter 13.  Had 2 bedroom unit which was huge, 4 TV's and 2 sound systems.  Bathrooms had steam showers and jacuzzi.  Nicely appointed,  Didn't need a car for the strip-shuttle service ran every 1/2 hour and was reliable.  Food at adjoining restaurant (Tahiti Joe's) was excellent and reasonable.  Hope this helped!!


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 11, 2007)

While you found the shuttle to suit your needs, I'd still recommend that people rent a car if they are staying at the resort.  There aren't any/many places that are walkable right now, such as restaurants and shops, and The Strip is over three miles away.  Having a car would be much more convenient.  If you need directions for avoiding the worst traffic, I'd be glad to give them.

Fern


----------



## spookykennedy (Apr 11, 2007)

Thank you! We may try to trade in this summer. We love FF Grand Desert, but can't trade in with II.


----------



## M&M (Apr 12, 2007)

*Just Got a Trade Into Tahiti Village*

Can anyone tell me how much of the resort is complete? How about the pool and other resort amenities?

Does the resort have maid service, is there a fee? Any parking fees?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## JeffW (Apr 12, 2007)

Fern Modena said:


> ...If you need directions for avoiding the worst traffic, I'd be glad to give them.
> 
> Fern



I'd assume that starts with, "Avoid the Strip!!"  We were going from Tropicana Ave to the Aladdin (dinner time), I think it took a good 30min just for that 1 - 1 1/2 blocks.

Jeff


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 12, 2007)

Here's my "Stay Off The Strip"  directions for if you are coming from South Strip.  If you are planning to stay at one of the timeshares there, please print this out, it will save you a lot of trouble and aggrivation.

If you come down Koval to Harmon, and turn left onto Harmon, then right on Audrie, you will see an entrance to the Aladdin's garage, where you can access both valet and self parking.  

If you are coming from South of Mandalay Bay, you'd turn right on Mandalay Bay Road.  It twists and turns a time or two, becoming Giles, then Reno, and finally Koval.  From Koval you can turn Left on Harmon for Aladdin, or left on Ida (3rd street past Flamingo) for Imperial Palace.  Continue on Koval *past* Ida to the next (unnamed) left, which will have a big sign for Harrah's and Venetian parking.  One more block and you are at Sands/Spring Mountain.  Turn left here and right at Las Vegas Blvd. for Wynn, or cross Las Vegas Blvd. for Fashion Show Mall (although I'd probably have gotten on I-15 if I was going to the mall).

For the *other* side of the street, I always take I-15.  Off at Flamingo and turn right a half a block for Bellagio, or left a half a block for Caesar's.  For Mirage and Treasure Island get off at Spring Mountain.  BUT, the offramp is two lanes, immediately after Flamingo, AND you need the LEFT LANE if you are going RIGHT.  Honestly!  Remember, just like the old folk song, "the one on the left is on the right, and the one on the right is on the left."  Stay in the right lane as you get off the freeway, and turn at the signal directly _behind_ Treasure Island.  That will lead you to both the valet and parking areas of both hotels without ever touching The Strip.  You can use this same offramp for the Fashion Show Mall, but when you get off the freeway and make the right turn you have to immediately cross all lanes of traffic and get in the left lane (I've done it; its not that bad if you've ever lived in a major metro area).  Turn Left at the first signal and you'll be in the parking lot for the mall.


Fern


----------



## MaryBeth09 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Details on Tahiti Village*

To answer your question M & M - the pool area is spread out, has a waterfall.  They are planning on putting a lazy river in.  There are going to be 5 sections when completed.  There is construction going on but nothing that interfered with activities, etc.  We never heard anything!  No parking fee, and the maid comes in on the fourth day of your stay.


----------



## seema (May 6, 2007)

We are booked to stay at Tahiti (TII) in a couple of weeks (exchange through II). Which resort are we staying at?


----------



## seema (May 6, 2007)

*Shuttle service at Tahiti (TII), Las Vegas?*

Can someone give me the details of the shuttle service provided by this resort?


----------



## dougp26364 (May 6, 2007)

seema said:


> We are booked to stay at Tahiti (TII) in a couple of weeks (exchange through II). Which resort are we staying at?



You are staying at the original Tahitii on W. Tropicana. The newer Tahitii Village is TVV


----------



## cluemeister (May 6, 2007)

JeffW said:


> I'd assume that starts with, "Avoid the Strip!!"  We were going from Tropicana Ave to the Aladdin (dinner time), I think it took a good 30min just for that 1 - 1 1/2 blocks.
> 
> Jeff



I know it's too late, but it's a quick drive from Tropicana, left onto Koval (parallel behind MGM), left on Harmon, and then right onto Audrie directly behind Aladdin into the parking garage.  5-10 minutes tops.

The two main roads to remember in Vegas are Koval and Frank Sinatra Drive.  These two roads run parallel to the strip behind the casinos.


----------

